# Crime in Malaysia



## marenostrum

Hi,

I was wondering what the crime rates are like in malaysia.
Which are the best areas?


----------



## lorgnette

Malaysia has been ranked by the Global Peace Index (GPI)’s 2011 report as the 19th safest country in the world, and the safest country in the Southeast Asia (SEA) region, followed by Singapore into 2nd nation in SEA and 24th in the world.

There is no recent crime stats by region, so the best area probably-next to Coordinates: 3°7'49"N 101°42' 59"E. Pudu Police Station (Kuala Lumpur)


----------



## micksolo

I feel pretty safe here, although there is more than usual amount of petty crime like theft and handbag snatchings. 

Like anywhere else, be careful. Especially if you are a woman try not to walk around the streets alone with a big handbag as you become a prime target for handbag snatching...even in nicer areas like Bangsar it can happen, and did happen to my wife and her friends who were walking on the street at night. A carload of guys jumped out with knives...luckily they just took their bags and nobody got hurt.

I dont want to scare you off as Malaysia is a pretty safe country, but just be careful.


----------



## Jacket

Crime? What crime? I feel a lot safer walking the streets of KL than the streets of London (or any other European city bar Scandinavia). In fact, I don't even think about crime when in KL.

The crime that exists is petty crime and the few thieves that exist in KL are actually less likely to target foreigners (well, white foreigners at least).

There are no unsafe areas in KL to my knowledge (unlike most western cities), so don't rule anywhere out. Just take the usual precautions that you would do in any other part of the world.


----------



## roystevenung

I'm local chinese from Penang and lately the m'sian government has taken drastic measures of setting up mobile police booth at many of the tourist hot spots. 

You're bound to see policeman patrolling the streets of Penang.

This makes us feel pretty safe, like having free body guards (well we need to pay tax but we do take steps to minimize / avoid it )

HTH


----------



## mauchengyee

I think KL is very safe too


----------



## waterbabe

My wife will be very glad to read this, it's been a query re Malaysia v Singapore but good to know (albeit from a very few posts) that safety is not a major issue.


----------



## Braddy

marenostrum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering what the crime rates are like in malaysia.
> Which are the best areas?


Ive lived in Penang for quite some time now but Penang is nothing but a peaceful state in Malaysia compare to KL. Ive been walking around Gurney area for years now but nothing has happen to me except for the people around there smiling at me! So don't worry bout the crime rate in Penang but in other states i couldn't guarantee that! Ive heard recently in KL, they are splashing acid to women. Pretty scary to me.


----------



## ManilaBoy

Looks like a very safe and crime free city to me during my visit in KL last March, but that was just for a few days ... :ranger:


----------

